# The easiest way to transfer a file from Solid Works file to an Aspire file?



## NRG 4055 (Sep 11, 2013)

We are a FIRST robotics team. We would like to know what is the easiest way to transfer a file from Solid Works file to an Aspire file? Thank you. 
-from 
NRG 4055


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

NRG 4055 said:


> We are a FIRST robotics team. We would like to know what is the easiest way to transfer a file from Solid Works file to an Aspire file? Thank you.
> -from
> NRG 4055


Export it as a STL and then import into Aspire.

Bill


----------



## NRG 4055 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you, bgriggs, that information will help us greatly.\
-NRG 4055


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*an example of a solid works file to aspire*

3d mechanical hand taken apart,, dxf file created and cut - YouTube lasering out the parts on a mech hand


2D spiral action meshes together - YouTube lasering out a spiral action file

both these projects were solid works files and i got them taken apart and into aspire


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*more 3d files to aspire*

escapement example - YouTube escapement example(was a 2d file corel)


original 3D inventor clock - YouTube inventor clock start


----------

